# Pictures of lions that I treed with my dogs.



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a female lion my dogs caught on the Nebo unit several years ago.










This lion was treed up Santaquin Canyon with two of my 1 year pups. They were awesome.










Here is a picture of my two pups. One is posing for the camera before raising hell again.



















This young tom was treed up Diamond Fork Canyon.
He was a little pissed hahaha


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Beautiful cat! I can't wait to photograph and film cougars in the wild.


----------

